# Schaltauge Radon Skeen Trail CF 2021



## carloslagier (22. Juni 2022)

Da mir der Radon Support nicht antwortet und ich seit Wochen telefonisch niemanden erreichen kann, versuche ich mal hier mein Glück: Welches Schaltauge braucht ein 2021er Radon Skeen Trail CF 10.0 mit 12fach SRAM? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juni 2022)

Hi,

Du benötigst das #10240 Schaltauge - dies haben wir auch im Dropdown bei all unseren Bikes hinterlegt, als Beispiel unser SKEEN TRAIL 10.0 aus diesem Jahr.

Besten Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

